# Custom GPS (Garmin) mount that I made for the dash... what do you think ?



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

I didn't want to mount my GPS to the windshield, or stick the suction plate on the dash anywhere (2006 A4), so I improvised. Let me know what you think!








Opening








Piece from an articulating shower mirror, happens to fit GPS perfectly!








Assembly (pass airbag light, drilled thru and fitted with screw, bolt, and washers. Filled with epoxy for strength)
















Installed (fully removable)








Stickman....








Audi content...








Blank panel reinstalled (filed down tabs so it pops in and out easily)








Driver view








Night!








Thanks for looking!!







Comments welcome!


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Custom GPS (Garmin) mount that I made for the dash... what do you think ? (clapton is god)*

That looks and works good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harepower (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Custom GPS (VolksAddict)*

I like that. Now how can I mode something to my TomTom????! O I got it. 
I'll post back in a month or so with mine!


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Custom GPS (Garmin) mount that I made for the dash... what do you think ? (clapton is god)*

Nicely done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## born2fly (Oct 13, 2009)

I like that a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## WRC_413X (Mar 28, 2006)

Post pics of the "articulating shower mirror" where did you get that? Id like to do this for mine!


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (WRC_413X)*

yea i need the shower mirror.. where do you get it..


----------



## clapton is god (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (EuroDub09)*

I'll have to try and find the pieces.. we had it for years and it broke, but I only recently decided to take apart the pieces that were left.


----------



## 99Golf20 (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (clapton is god)*

Pimp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kelchm (Feb 9, 2010)

nicely done.


----------

